# More natural nail strengthener?



## suzukigrrl (Sep 29, 2007)

Today I picked up a bottle of Gena Healthy Hoof Hoof Laquer from the beauty supply shop. I read through the ingredients with my boyfriend because he has more experience in chemistry than I do. This stuff sounds really toxic! Ingredients; toluene, Ethyl Acetate, Butyl Acetate, Isopropyl Alcohol, MEK, Nitrocellulose, Tosylamide/Formaldehyde resin. Of course I put it on my nails before reading the ingredients, and teh stuff works great. I'm just worried that it might be too toxic and unsafe. I really want stronger nails that don't chip and peel. Are there more natural solutions? I'm also taking vitamins, and people have recommended also taking biotin and MSM supplements. I don't want to use gelatin because I'm vegetarian. Are there any natural companies that have nail hardeners or strengtheners?

(Also picked up OPI Lincol Park After Dark and OPI Ink, which I'm really excited about)


----------



## Gloss (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian too and I used to take silica supplements. Prairie Naturals has a good one, a horse tail extract. I think it's a Canadian company, though. I'd look for something similar at a health food store. I saw a difference in my nails in a week or so, but I don't like taking gel cap supplements or vitamins - gotta take them with food or they make your stomach feel weird... Give it a try though..


----------



## JordanGalore (Jan 3, 2008)

You can try Barielle Nail Products. Their pretty expensive on their website but if you have a TJ Maxx, Marshalls or AJ Wright nearby you can find most prodcuts for $3-$5 or so. I use the Nail Rebuilding Protein as a base coat or when I dont want color. You can also try Nutra Nail 5-7 day nail growth formula or Nail Tek/Nailtech(same company) nail products...they are all fabulous.


----------



## rita1979 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site. I'm slowly but surely learning how to use all the features. I am esthetician, and for stronger nails ,I recommend a bottle of Herome(the blue), it's one of the best. You can find in this site :Herome.com (I don't know if you have near you),it's also best if you take supplement for 3 months.Sorry, if i make mistake but i speak french.


----------



## Cheryl T (Jan 20, 2008)

As a supplement to strengthen nails you can try Biotin.

It's a vitamin supplement and most reports I've seen have nothing but good things to say. I've been using it for about 2 months and mine have stopped splitting at last.


----------



## bulbul (May 17, 2008)

oh good


----------



## Bec688 (May 17, 2008)

I second Silica! It is incredible stuff, get it in the gel form as it gets into your system faster than a tablet/capsule. Just mix it in with your juice if you don't like the texture.

It's not just great for your nails, also great for your skin and hair as well. Here is a little info about it.

Qsilica Biologically Active Colloidal Silica


----------



## yummymum79 (Jun 6, 2008)

I used to use Sally Hansen to strengthen my nails (I swim a lot, my nails get horribly damaged even if I take supplements).

I found this company called Nail-Aid (nailaidworks.com) with google and bought their "brush-on wrap" and "grow harder" products (because you get free shipping when you buy two products).

They both work great-- I really recommend the brush-on wrap-- they don't have any of the nasty stuff in them, and they cost $6.50 each.


----------



## msmack (Jun 6, 2008)

The only thing that ever worked for me was OPI Nail Envy (Original). I know it isn't all that 'natural'.


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 7, 2008)

I have to second the Nail Envy it works so good! I have used it forever.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 29, 2008)

I haven't come across any natural nail strengthener, but I'm sure they are out there, just keep a look out for them at health stores I guess. In the mean time, I recommand Sally Hansen. I haven't used them myself but I had a relative who used it and it worked well for her.


----------

